# antenna hole 1966 gto



## tiltbilt (Nov 9, 2009)

can anyone provide a template or measurements for the antenna hole on a 1966 GTO (I need to drill the fender).
Thanks and Merry Christmas to everyone on this great forum!

Does anyone have an old fender laying around with the hole in it?


----------



## 123jboy (Nov 15, 2008)

I can measure mine if you still need it. Mine is installed on the car, so I may need to provide you with measurements to the base of the antenna. Let me know.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I thought you were going to ask how to remove it.. I would leave it off, get a hidden antenna and call it good. Without an antenna you have no worries at the car wash, and the car cover goes on easier. I am going to fill mine on my 66, 70 is in the windshield anyway. I do like dual rear whip antennas on the 66/7s.


----------



## tiltbilt (Nov 9, 2009)

Yes Please,
If you could give measurements from the back edge of the fender and the inside edge of the fender to the antenna nut bezel.
Thanks in advance !


----------



## 123jboy (Nov 15, 2008)

From the rear of the fender to the nut: 3/8"
From the inside of the fender to the nut: 4"
Hope this helps.


----------



## tiltbilt (Nov 9, 2009)

Thnks ! Hopefully I can lay the nut on the fender and go from there.


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

jetstang said:


> I thought you were going to ask how to remove it.. I would leave it off, get a hidden antenna and call it good. Without an antenna you have no worries at the car wash, and the car cover goes on easier. I am going to fill mine on my 66, 70 is in the windshield anyway. I do like dual rear whip antennas on the 66/7s.



Do you have a link to he hidden antenna you used?
Thanks


----------

